
Kingrow K1 smartphone with e-Ink display - t0mislav
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUdZIXOct2U
======
t0mislav
Apparently this is Android 8.0 in background (according to youtube comments).
Looks promising, maybe we have distraction free phone coming.

I would kill for a phone like this with Whatsapp or Viber or Messenger and not
only SMS (reduces communication costs a lot).

